# Rebecca Black knows how to party (The Friday Thread)



## Tree (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## littlephil (Mar 12, 2011)

2:05 - 2:27
I think it turned into a childrens educational program for a bit there.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Mar 12, 2011)

I love how in depth the lyrics are. She really must have done her "Days of the Week" research. I mean, how else would she know that if today is Friday, then the following two days are Saturday and Sunday, in that very order. Brilliance I tell you!!!!


----------



## matt397 (Mar 12, 2011)

She has one of the most annoying voices I have ever heard. I could only make it to 1:12, an I want it back now please, kthxbai.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh wait... this is for real?







AHAHH


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 12, 2011)

I made it to :20.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 12, 2011)

this isnt real right? right?
tell me this isnt real.....PLEASE TELL ME THIS ISNT REAL!

we we we we so excited....


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 12, 2011)

lol @ the stuff she 'sings' about

first its thursday then its friday now comes saturday then its sundayyyy ROFL


----------



## GazPots (Mar 12, 2011)

ROFL at the random rap in the middle. Respect Bro. 


FUN FUN FUN

WE WE WE SO EXCITED


----------



## Thep (Mar 12, 2011)

This made my day, thanks so much for posting this!!!! LMAOOOOOO


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 12, 2011)

This is satire, right? Right?


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 12, 2011)

I seriously thought it was going to be a cover of this.....


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 12, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> I seriously thought it was going to be a cover of this.....




I don't know what I'd think about that...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2011)

It's like the anti-Ke$ha


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2011)

Back story;

Who the Hell Made Rebecca Black's 'Friday' Video? | City Sound Inertia


----------



## GalacticDeath (Mar 12, 2011)

we so excited lol


----------



## Xodus (Mar 12, 2011)

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 12, 2011)

This shit is truly horrendous pop.
And thats coming from a guy who likes Wang Chung and George Micheal.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 12, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2011)

Someone needs to stop Ark Music Factory. Seriously. Fucking stupid parents thinking their daughter is going to be the female Justin Beiber.

http://www.youtube.com/user/trizzy66#p/u/8/fkp0e0Vj4lI


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, just wow. I cant even believe somebody made something as shitty as that. Even if it was a joke and just satire, that was still really bad.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 12, 2011)

What in the fuck did I just watch? I can't even make fun of this shit because that's how terrible it was.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2011)

I would say they're exploiting the kids, but honestly they are exploiting their fame-obsessed parents.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 12, 2011)

AsIwritethissentencewithmycomputerwhichisalaptop
YEEEEAAHitsnotfridayanymoreitsnotevensaturdayitsSUNNNNDAAAAYEAAAAAAAH
NowI'mgonnatellyoueverythingthatIamdoingandIwon'tpausebecuaseeveninspeaking
IhavenoconceptofpunctuationYEEAAAAAAAH


----------



## Necris (Mar 12, 2011)

There has to be a less painful way to learn the days of the week.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 12, 2011)

the pains!! 
AUTO-TUNE SINGING MUST DIE!!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 12, 2011)

0:14

14 seconds is all I could listen to before I wanted to bash my head in with the computer mouse.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 12, 2011)

GazPots said:


> FUN FUN FUN
> 
> WE WE WE SO EXCITED




we am sofa king wee todd ed 


I listened to all of it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 12, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> we am sofa king wee todd ed
> 
> 
> I listened to all of it.



I'm pretty sure its.

I AM
SOFA KING
WE TODD ED


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, but she wasn't referring to herself in the vid. I know how it goes.


----------



## rtagaras (Mar 12, 2011)

I died a little inside when I heard this


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 12, 2011)

Who the Hell Made Rebecca Black's 'Friday' Video? | City Sound Inertia

this may explain a bit more.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2011)

This song is the devil!! I've listened to it at least 10 times today.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> Who the Hell Made Rebecca Black's 'Friday' Video? | City Sound Inertia
> 
> this may explain a bit more.





gunshow86de said:


> Back story;
> 
> Who the Hell Made Rebecca Black's 'Friday' Video? | City Sound Inertia


----------



## Randy (Mar 12, 2011)

This song needs a djent remix.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 12, 2011)

Randy said:


> This song needs a djent remix.


Oh god yes.


----------



## Tree (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't lie. My friends and I have been singing this nonstop for two days. It may be god awful but it sure gets stuck in your head


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 13, 2011)

Got to "7 AM"


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 13, 2011)

It has been done... something that is far worse than Brokencyde's "Freaxxx" has been found, con-grat-u-fucking-lations.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 13, 2011)

This is amazing. You guys are all crazy.
High quality shit.


----------



## Variant (Mar 13, 2011)

Dude, as bad as that chick was... that rap break =  I can't believe that was real.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I would say they're exploiting the kids, but honestly they are exploiting their fame-obsessed parents.




Fucking disgusting.

What the fuck is with making semi-talented children into pop stars? Who decided that was a good idea?


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2011)

Moar liek Ark Music Sweatshop


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 13, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Fucking disgusting.
> 
> What the fuck is with making semi-talented children into pop stars? Who decided that was a good idea?



Read the article I posted earlier about Ark Music Factory. Basically the two "songwriters" are scamming parents into flying their kids out to LA to record a song and shoot a video in the hopes of them being discovered. I would like to know how much they are charging, but it might make me sick.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 13, 2011)

The chick on the right is cracking me up so bad.









This is actually a huge improvement.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 13, 2011)

lolol @ slowed down

now all we need is chopped n screwed and some non-alcoholic 40 oz's


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I turned it down...but I still listened to it all.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 13, 2011)

Yesterday was Thursday.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 13, 2011)

Mattayus said:


> Yesterday was Thursday.



What???? Man, I really don't understand this Daylight Saving Time business.

Also,


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 13, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> The check on the right is cracking me up so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




need a metal or black metal version XD


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 13, 2011)

Friieeeedaeee, friieeedaaeeee!


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 13, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> The check on the right is cracking me up so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





partying partying RAAAAAA!!!

hahahahahahahaah


----------



## -42- (Mar 14, 2011)

Peering into my crystal ball, I predict failed future full of broken dreams and cocaine binges for this one. Until twenty years from now when she leaves us by way of some oxycontin and a bottle of vodka, ironically enough, it will be a Friday.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 14, 2011)

which seat can I Taaaaaaaaaaaaaake


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 14, 2011)

What is this drivel that I just heard? Why did I suscept myself to this? 

I'm going to go wash my ears out with Intronaut. (Actually, I already am doing so as I type this).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 14, 2011)

I did seriously question if it was an epic troll when I first saw it.


----------



## liamh (Mar 14, 2011)

@1:10
In a music video:
underage kid drives his own convertible sports car with girls sitting without seatbelts above the seats, everybody has a good time and arrive safely at their destination.
Real life:
underage kid steals parents car, picks up friends, parents report the car stolen, a high-speed persuit ensues, the kid drives into an unnoticed car backing up, girls sitting without seatbelts above the seats fly 20 feet through the air and drag across the floor for a further 5 metres. Skin and flesh is torn from their bones disfiguring them to the point of their parents being unable to recognize them. 2 die instantly, 1 dies later in hospital due to a mixture of brain damage and blood loss.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 14, 2011)

liamh said:


> @1:10
> In a music video:
> underage kid drives his own convertible sports car with girls sitting without seatbelts above the seats, everybody has a good time and arrive safely at their destination.
> Real life:
> underage kid steals parents car, picks up friends, parents report the car stolen, a high-speed persuit ensues, the kid drives into an unnoticed car backing up, girls sitting without seatbelts above the seats fly 20 feet through the air and drag across the floor for a further 5 metres. Skin and flesh is torn from their bones disfiguring them to the point of their parents being unable to recognize them. 2 die instantly, 1 dies later in hospital due to a mixture of brain damage and blood loss.



Fun, fun, fun fun......................


----------



## liamh (Mar 14, 2011)

did anyone else notice that the 'rap' didnt rhyme...at all?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 14, 2011)

Waste of money doesn't quite cover it.


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 14, 2011)

liamh said:


> @1:10
> In a music video:
> underage kid drives his own convertible sports car with girls sitting without seatbelts above the seats, everybody has a good time and arrive safely at their destination.
> Real life:
> underage kid steals parents car, picks up friends, parents report the car stolen, a high-speed persuit ensues, the kid drives into an unnoticed car backing up, girls sitting without seatbelts above the seats fly 20 feet through the air and drag across the floor for a further 5 metres. Skin and flesh is torn from their bones disfiguring them to the point of their parents being unable to recognize them. 2 die instantly, 1 dies later in hospital due to a mixture of brain damage and blood loss.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 14, 2011)

I HAD to do it...


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 14, 2011)

Matt-Hatchett said:


> I'll just leave this here




 + rep for you sir!


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 14, 2011)

Dude that Bob Dylan thing cracked me up lol.


----------



## MFB (Mar 15, 2011)

PIC DUMP HERP DE DERP


























Playing it safe with this one :
http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhz9i2DmNW1qew2pwo1_500.gif


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's still better than St Anger...


----------



## adrock (Mar 15, 2011)

it's amazing how BAD all of these kids are live


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 15, 2011)

^

Sorry, but little Friedrich Von Trapp didn't have me convinced about the "girl of his dreams."


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2011)

BTW, would.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't help but think shes Canadian. The whole production just soooooo Canadian even though it seems everyone involved is in LA.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm totally gonna be that guy.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 15, 2011)

ROAR said:


> I'm totally gonna be that guy.



She's a scary ghost?


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 15, 2011)

This song bombastically fails at being catchy, even for a shitty pop song.
Winter Wrap Up on the other hand


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 15, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> This song bombastically fails at being catchy, even for a shitty pop song.
> Winter Wrap Up on the other hand




That made me feel as though i was watching kiddie porn.

at work.

ugh....


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 15, 2011)

The horrible thing is, she will probably make more money with that song than any of us will with our music.


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd give up on life if they attempted jazz or even a prog metal band.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 15, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> That made me feel as though i was watching kiddie porn.
> 
> at work.
> 
> ugh....



How you tie that in to kiddie porn is beyond me.

Maybe because they're all naked.

...Oh dear lord they are all naked


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 15, 2011)

adrock said:


> it's amazing how BAD all of these kids are live




5:09
Armour is not a play on words you dip, its proper english(I think thats the correct term) either way these kids are the bane of music and I feel like they're going to have their dreams crushed.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 15, 2011)

"Ark Music is proud to announce Between the Buried and Me as a new member of our musical family."

That would have been awesome.


"Ark Music has finally decided to join the Djent bandwagon and will be signing every YouTube member who owns a Toontrack products and/or Line 6 and Fractal gear."


"The new studio drummer for Ark Music is Mike Portnoy! We're so glad to have him."

"Ark Music is proud to announce Rebecca Black as the new Velvet Revolver singer."

MetalSucks better keep up.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 15, 2011)

As far as Canadian singers go... I prefer Robin Sparkles... &#8220;Two Beavers Are Better Than One&#8221;


----------



## ROAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Having fun is what it's all aboot.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2011)

adrock said:


> it's amazing how BAD all of these kids are live




I watched that start to finish after first seeing the OP video... no words can describe my feelings.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2011)

Just watched the OP video again... either this is a troll or I kill myself.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 15, 2011)

Semi-NSFW (cussing)


----------



## MFB (Mar 15, 2011)

Dude is fucking WIN


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 15, 2011)

Dude! I felt the hate emanating from this man through my computer screen!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 15, 2011)

I still think she sounds exactly like a conehead.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahahah I knew it was gonna be a good watch right after hearing his opening statement.... too bad I cant like my own post


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 15, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Two Beavers Are Better Than One


 
Yes. They. Are.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 15, 2011)

^I get it.



































No actually I don't.


----------



## baboisking (Mar 15, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> It has been done... something that is far worse than Brokencyde's "Freaxxx" has been found, con-grat-u-fucking-lations.



This should not be possible. Ever. 

But I think it may have happened.


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 15, 2011)

Psychobuddy said:


> ^I get it.
> 
> No actually I don't.


 
Someday you will grasshopper.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 15, 2011)

MFB said:


> PIC DUMP HERP DE DERP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok... I'm just going to go ahead and say it.... the gif of the girl dancing looks like a zombie having a seizure, there... it had to be said.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 15, 2011)

Let me also say that Rebecca Black should give up on a music career and just do porn but even then I suspect that she'll be singing "hump day, hump day, gotta get down on hump day!" while getting drilled by Ron Jeremy aka Sonic The Hedgehog.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 15, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Let me also say that Rebecca Black should give up on a music career and just do porn but even then I suspect that she'll be singing "hump day, hump day, gotta *go* down on hump day!" while getting drilled by Ron Jeremy aka Sonic The Hedgehog.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 15, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Fixed that for ya.



Same difference, if she's getting down on hump day then I'm pretty sure that going down is part of the biz.


----------



## MFB (Mar 15, 2011)

The only ______ Black I want in porn is Tori Black, OK?!


----------



## leandroab (Mar 15, 2011)

MFB said:


> The only ______ Black I want in porn is Tori Black, OK?!


----------



## caparison_x (Mar 15, 2011)

That bitch needs to stfu


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2011)

leandroab said:


>



Quit completing me


----------



## caparison_x (Mar 16, 2011)

the most annoying chorus in the history of the galaxy


----------



## ROAR (Mar 16, 2011)

Did anyone else not notice the sweet guitarist with his SG?

I wonder if he posts here...


----------



## RG7 (Mar 16, 2011)

brutal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2011)

I want to hammer her teeth in with a hammer.

Hammer 'er.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 16, 2011)

The "Gotta have my bowl" line gets me everytime... 



Scar Symmetry said:


> I want to hammer her teeth in with a hammer.
> 
> Hammer 'er.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2011)

Guess what guys, tomorrow is Thursday. After that it's FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY, FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY. Anyone else planning to get down on FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY???


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2011)

Gih ih down on Frai-deeeey.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 16, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Gih ih down on Frai-deeeey.



I don't have plans for FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY, but I'm having a beer (a lot) with my friends after college on THURRRSSSSSDEEEEYYYYYYYYY though.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2011)

^

Are we so excited?? We gonna have a ball on FRIIIIIIIIIDAY?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2011)

The intro is more obnoxious than Brokencyde.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 16, 2011)

HEY! ^
NO. Do not insult her!


EDIT: Is anyone else waiting for Clocks to remake this...?!


----------



## Razzy (Mar 16, 2011)

BRB, I'm gonna go FUCKING KILL MYSELF


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2011)

ROAR said:


> HEY! ^
> NO. Do not insult her!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Is anyone else waiting for Clocks to remake this...?!



I'd take Brokencyde over this bitch any day of the week


----------



## leandroab (Mar 16, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Are we so excited?? We gonna have a ball on FRIIIIIIIIIDAY?



We so excited! We so excited!



Scar Symmetry said:


> I'd take Brokencyde over this bitch any day of the week


Let's get crazy now, let's get fucking crazy now?


----------



## SD83 (Mar 16, 2011)

Razzy said:


> BRB, I'm gonna go FUCKING KILL MYSELF


Zombie apocalypse or what? 

But after listening to like 10 seconds of her "singing"... I can understand you, kind of. Looks like the trolls have a records studio now. wtf?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Xaios (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 16, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Guess what guys, tomorrow is Thursday. After that it's FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY, FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY. Anyone else planning to get down on FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY???



First you need to decide, front seat or back seat.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 16, 2011)

Psychobuddy said:


> First you need to decide, front seat or back seat.


dont forget your bowl, you gotta have your cereal


----------



## Faine (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2011)

Psychobuddy said:


> First you need to decide, front seat or back seat.



I'll park it in her trunk, if you know what I mean*. 







Spoiler



*It means I'd like to have anal sex with her


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 16, 2011)

She is almost definitely not legal dude.  Be careful.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 16, 2011)

Tomorrow is Thursday. WHAT THE FUCK COMES AFTER THURSDAY?!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Tomorrow is Thursday. WHAT THE FUCK COMES AFTER THURSDAY?!



*FRIDAY!*


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2011)

HOLY FUCK, REBECCA BLACK TOP 100 on iTUNES!!!


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 17, 2011)

HORRIBLE! BUT SO CATCHY!

I need to cleanse my ears! NEW CoB...AWAY!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 17, 2011)

I have to admit that tonight at work while closing up is that this song popped into my head and I caught myself humming along


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Mar 17, 2011)

ive never been so mortified by auto tune abuse and horrible "talent" than what i have just witnessed. i made it until she started singing and i want those few seconds of my life back. im pissed now.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, so obviously everything that Ark puts out is laughable at best. But I bet these guys are making BANK! "Sure. We can make her a star. Give us $10,000 and sign this contract which gives us 40% of all earnings."


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Double post. :/


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 17, 2011)

My bassist and I just finished making a cover of this song. I will be posting the video as soon as its rendered/uploaded  :spoiler alert. It features 8 strings.


----------



## apiss (Mar 17, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> My bassist and I just finished making a cover of this song. I will be posting the video as soon as its rendered/uploaded  :spoiler alert. It features 8 strings.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 17, 2011)

its posted.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2011)

You can't be serious about finding this girl hot.

A) she's 12, or thereabouts.

B) seriously? out of 10 she's a 3 at best, and that's being generous.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey now, I saw an opening for a "kickin' in the backseat" joke, and I made up my mind and took it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2011)

In that case, crack on mate


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 17, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> its posted.



Holy shit! 
God tier, dude, god tier.


----------



## liamh (Mar 17, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> You can't be serious about finding this girl hot.
> 
> A) she's 12, or thereabouts.
> 
> B) seriously? out of 10 she's a 3 at best, and that's being generous.


 SS.org have fucking horribly low standards....I wonder why that is


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 17, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> You can't be serious about finding this girl hot.
> 
> A) she's 12, or thereabouts.
> 
> B) seriously? out of 10 she's a 3 at best, and that's being generous.



She's not on the scale, man. NOT EVEN CLOSE!!


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Holy shit!
> God tier, dude, god tier.



 thanks bro!!


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2011)

liamh said:


> SS.org have fucking horribly low standards....I wonder why that is



There are two different schools of thought when it comes to how men look at girls on the internet. 1.) no girl is hot enough 2.) every girl is fuckable.

For guys in the former department, they'll dog girls that they totally would do IRL. For the latter, guys say they'd do a girl that they probably wouldn't have anything to do with IRL.

Considering most of us are trying to be funny, we usually gravitate toward the second because there's more potential for punchlines.


----------



## Dan (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> There are two different schools of thought when it comes to how men look at girls on the internet. 1.) no girl is hot enough 2.) every girl is fuckable.
> 
> For guys in the former department, they'll dog girls that they totally would do IRL. For the latter, guys say they'd do a girl that they probably wouldn't have anything to do with IRL.
> 
> Considering most of us are trying to be funny, we usually gravitate toward the second because there's more potential for punchlines.




So... what you are saying is Dave (Scar Symmetry for those of you not in the cool gang ) is a dirty peado? 

Personally, id let her chill in the back, but only if she wore a seatbelt. Safety first kids.


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 17, 2011)

This thread is the definition of lulz. Too bad I can't give rep or thanks on my mobile phone.

As bad as this song is, I dare anyone to look me in the eye and say that the first ten seconds isn't catchy as all fuck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> There are two different schools of thought when it comes to how men look at girls on the internet. 1.) no girl is hot enough 2.) every girl is fuckable.
> 
> For guys in the former department, they'll dog girls that they totally would do IRL. For the latter, guys say they'd do a girl that they probably wouldn't have anything to do with IRL.
> 
> Considering most of us are trying to be funny, we usually gravitate toward the second because there's more potential for punchlines.







Plug said:


> So... what you are saying is Dave (Scar Symmetry for those of you not in the cool gang ) is a dirty peado?


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 17, 2011)

jaredowty said:


> As bad as this song is, I dare anyone to look me in the eye and say that the first ten seconds isn't catchy as all fuck.



tell me about it! after making that cover, I've had it stuck in my head ALL day


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2011)

jaredowty said:


> As bad as this song is, I dare anyone to look me in the eye and say that the first ten seconds isn't catchy as all fuck.



If it was possible, I would grab you by the shoulders, lock both eyes with you, stare into your soul, and tell you that the first ten seconds isn't catchy as fuck.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> There are two different schools of thought when it comes to how men look at girls on the internet. 1.) no girl is hot enough 2.) every girl is fuckable.
> 
> For guys in the former department, they'll dog girls that they totally would do IRL. For the latter, guys say they'd do a girl that they probably wouldn't have anything to do with IRL.
> 
> Considering most of us are trying to be funny, we usually gravitate toward the second because there's more potential for punchlines.



I'd hit it harder than a drunk Chris Brown with a Louisville Slugger... literally.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 17, 2011)

jaredowty said:


> As bad as this song is, I dare anyone to look me in the eye and say that the first ten seconds isn't catchy as all fuck.



The first ten seconds are not catchy as fuck. However, the chorus is catchy as fuck.

_It's Friiiiiiiiiiiday, Friiiiiiiiiiiiiday gotta get down on Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday_


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 17, 2011)

^You're saying it wrong.

Fryeeeeeeeeeday Fryeeeeeeeeday


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 17, 2011)

^

A thousand pardons. 

So who else is going to jam this first thing tomorrow morning??? I know I am. Everybody looking forward to the we-eek-and!!!!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 17, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> A thousand pardons.
> 
> So who else is going to jam this first thing tomorrow morning??? I know I am. Everybody looking forward to the we-eek-and!!!!



Knee-grow plz, I'm going to start jamming this shit at midnight


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 17, 2011)

I busted out my windows and ripped off my volume control from my car. Everyone within a quarter mile radius will hear the glory of this track.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 17, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Knee-grow plz, I'm going to start jamming this shit at midnight



Good idea, gonna download it and put it on my ipod...

it's Frydeeeeday, Frydeeeeday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 17, 2011)

Psychobuddy said:


> Good idea, gonna download it and put it on my ipod...
> 
> it's Frydeeeeday, Frydeeeeday!!!!!!!!!!!



I've already got a few Rebecca Black memes ready to roll as well.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 17, 2011)

Can we all agree to listen to it at midnight?

Edit: Basically some big Rebbecca Black Cult...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 17, 2011)

She would sound exactly the same if you covered her mouth while she was singing, because that shit is 100% nasal. It's... mildly off-putting.


----------



## nelson22 (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness.....my friend just showed me this on Monday. SO insane...and it's so catchy and you just can't stop watching haha. I'm about to watch this again.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 17, 2011)

nelson22 said:


> Oh my goodness.....my friend just showed me this on Monday. SO insane...and it's so catchy and you just can't stop watching haha. I'm about to watch this again.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BrainArt (Mar 17, 2011)

^


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw on facebook:

"Random friend of yours and 7 other friends are attending 'Friday' and I just laughed my ass off."


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


>


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Tree (Mar 17, 2011)

^ at the hipster pic


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok that close up of Chris Hansen is freaking me the fuck out... kill it! kill it with a rock!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 17, 2011)

Seriously guys? Why are you guys picking (I understand the Friday song itself) on her? We KNOW she didn't do this to herself. She didn't even the write they lyrics for crying out loud (we know this). She probably has no idea what to think. The company (Ark Music Productions) is who did this to her and made her popular or unpopular. Though she may have thought she could sing and what not. Obviously her parents did as well if our sources are correct. 

But seriously? Calling her a "bitch" or judging her appearance and what not. Why? For one she's not even bad looking. She's a cute young girl. 

I just think you guys are taking it way to far.

There is a way to criticize but there is another way to be a straight out jerk.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 17, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> She's a cute young girl.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 17, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> _internet White Knight_




Party pooper.


Honestly though, nobody forced her into it (I hope). I'm fairly certain she's like the 1,000's of other fame seekers who try out for American Idol and such. Only difference is she has the rich mommy and daddy to pay these "producers" to maker her a video.

You need to lighten up. After all, tomorrow is FRYE-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 17, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Party pooper.
> 
> 
> Honestly though, nobody forced her into it (I hope). I'm fairly certain she's like the 1,000's of other fame seekers who try out for American Idol and such. Only difference is she has the rich mommy and daddy to pay these "producers" to maker her a video.
> ...



I understand the joking and stuff. But I just feel like some of you guys are taking it to far though. 

I'm not trying to be the best person here either (internet white knight). 

 Frye-day


Because stuff like this defines a persons life at times and we've all seen it before. 

I don't know if she was forced into our not as well. But as far as I can tell she didn't take part in writing those lyrics and what not.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 17, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> I understand the joking and stuff. But I just feel like some of you guys are taking it to far though.



She's a motherfucking whore that likes fat dicks in he mouth. she is a product of the shitty fucking music industry nowadays, She's everything that's worse in the music world. Every time she opens her mouth a child in Africa dies. She's responsible for the earthquake in Japan, as the tectonic plates shook in resonance with that evil voice "singing". She fucking sucks, she sucking fucks, she fucking blows...






































































































































Ass






























balls














































































Yeah you figured, I'm joking...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 17, 2011)

Quick, someone who isn't as lazy as I am make something for this that somehow involves Stephen Frye.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 18, 2011)

It's Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday, Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday, gotta get down on Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 18, 2011)

She's the hero the internet deserves, but not the one it needs right now.
So we'll hunt her, because she can take it.
Because she's not our hero.
She's our silent guardian, a watchful protector.


A Dark Knight.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 18, 2011)

About to hit play for the first of many times today.

WE SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 18, 2011)

You kids.... Keep it down in there.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone gettin' down?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


>



I lol'ed... and I'm at work


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Seriously guys? Why are you guys picking (I understand the Friday song itself) on her? We KNOW she didn't do this to herself. She didn't even the write they lyrics for crying out loud (we know this). She probably has no idea what to think. The company (Ark Music Productions) is who did this to her and made her popular or unpopular. Though she may have thought she could sing and what not. Obviously her parents did as well if our sources are correct.
> 
> But seriously? Calling her a "bitch" or judging her appearance and what not. Why? For one she's not even bad looking. She's a cute young girl.
> 
> ...



Hunter man, you can post stuff like this if you want, I'm sure it is what you really think, but it's never going to get a positive reaction because you are in the vast minority.

Do yourself a favour and don't create hassle for yourself


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 18, 2011)

It's now Saturday, and I'm sad.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 18, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> It's now Saturday, and I'm sad.



Not in the Western Hemisphere. Friday is just getting started.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 18, 2011)

I had trouble getting into my car this Friday morning. So many seating options.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I had trouble getting into my car this Friday morning. So many seating options.



 + rep!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 18, 2011)

^


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I had trouble getting into my car this Friday morning. So many seating options.



Just take it slow and weigh your options. Do you want to kick it or sit?


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 18, 2011)

Psychobuddy said:


> Just take it slow and weigh your options. Do you want to kick it or sit?



I dunno man. I really just want some cereal. Mad cravings this morning. Where is my bowl?


----------



## avenger (Mar 18, 2011)

What if we told her that tomorrow today will be yesterday? Or that yesterday today was tomorrow?

:O


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 18, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I dunno man. I really just want some cereal. Mad cravings this morning. Where is my bowl?



I thought you already got in your car???

If this video has taught us anything, it's the importance of keeping things in sequential order. Whether it's days of the week or preparing for school on Fryeday. After which, of course, comes the weekend where we gonna have a ball.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 18, 2011)

This morning whilst waiting for my Physics recitation to begin, SIX different people came in either humming or singing this gospel.

Can it be?

Is it truly that which I have desired?

It is true that yesterday was Thursday?

But that means...

I SO EXCITED


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 18, 2011)

^

Find out if they are gonna be partying, yeah?


----------



## ROAR (Mar 18, 2011)

GOTTA GET MY BOWL, GOTTA HAVE CEREAL.

I have a feeling this song + BoO will make an amazing weekend.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 18, 2011)

*FAN FAN FAN*


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 18, 2011)

Needless to say, a lot of my friends got "friday" lyrics on their phone today lol.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone partyin', partyin', partyin' tonight?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 18, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Anyone partyin', partyin', partyin' tonight?



I'm going to the movies. But which seat should I....Oh god.


----------



## Dan (Mar 18, 2011)

**

NSFW.. but


----------



## MFB (Mar 18, 2011)

I preferred the other dude's hate speech, but not too bad


----------



## Razzy (Mar 18, 2011)

Today it is Friday, yesterday was Thursday, and tomorrow it will be Saturday.

I don't want this weekend to ennnnnnnnnnnnnnd.


----------



## MFB (Mar 18, 2011)

/still hasn't ACTUALLY heard the song


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 18, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I'm going to the movies. But which seat should I....Oh god.



I got to work tonight but afterwards it's going to be fun, fun, fun because I'm going to be partyin', partyin', partyin', yeah!


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 18, 2011)

Today it is Fryday, tomorrow it is Caturday.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 18, 2011)

^

Somebody wasn't paying attention to the video.



> Yesterday was Thursday, Thursday
> Today i-is Friday, Friday (Partyin&#8217
> We-we-we so excited
> We so excited
> ...



You should watch it a few dozen more times.


----------



## morgasm7 (Mar 18, 2011)

Has this been posted yet? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DwT_2QQU64


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 18, 2011)

morgasm7 said:


> Has this been posted yet?




..... what.the.fuck?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 18, 2011)

If there was god,the earthquake and tsunami would have hit directly the Ark records building.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 18, 2011)

More Rebecca Black meme...


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Skanky (Mar 18, 2011)

Given the tone of this thread, I think this is highly appropriate.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 18, 2011)

YouTube - dimitri finds out today is friday - rebecca black


----------



## MikeH (Mar 18, 2011)

Which Seat Can I Take?


----------



## Skanky (Mar 18, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Which Seat Can I Take?




Holy shit!


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 18, 2011)

SO MUCH FUCKING JAILBAIT IN THIS THREAD


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> SO MUCH FUCKING JAILBAIT IN THIS THREAD



Do you think the excuse "I misunderstood what she meant when she said 'getting down on Friday', I thought she meant..." will hold up in court?


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 18, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Do you think the excuse "I misunderstood what she meant when she said 'getting down on Friday', I thought she meant..." will hold up in court?


Hmm...

Not likely

"I misunderstood what she meant when asking which seat she should take, I thought she meant...." might hold up better.

If worse comes to worse, I'll be your lawyer.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

You've got 3 seperate degrees in law right? 

Also, "I thought she meant 'gotta hump her bowl', how was I supposed to know she meant 'gotta have my bowl'? What the fuck kind of idiot talks like that?"

Very defensible


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 18, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Given the tone of this thread, I think this is highly appropriate.




That's the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 18, 2011)

I actually have no law degrees at all I was just going to say that in the end it doesn't matter if we win or lose because we're all winners. And that everyone should be happy RB is pregnant with Scar's child and not some smelly high school drop out named Edwardo


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 18, 2011)

At first I hated the song, now I see the comedic draw to it.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 18, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> At first I hated the song, now I see the comedic draw to it.



It totally grows on you! 
I plan on blasting when I go out later


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 18, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> At first I hated the song, now I see the comedic draw to it.



This song is now on my Ipod. Please kill me...


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay, it's 6:20pm local time in Houston. My play count for the day is currently at 9, but I just got home from work and haven't really started partying yet.

What's yours?


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I will definitely be gi'in down on friday next week!


----------



## Variant (Mar 18, 2011)

Plug said:


> **
> 
> NSFW.. but




 I want to punch this dude harder in the face than the Fry-day chick. 



This, however cracked me up:


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 18, 2011)

morgasm7 said:


> Has this been posted yet?




I understand it now. I can make a hit pop song just like Ark Music with a simple formula!

Step 1) Find rich girls parents, convince them she will be huge
Step 2) Make overly enthusiastic video with horrible, horrible song
Step 3) Make sure to insert a random rap by some middle aged black guy
Step 4) Throw it to the world
Step 5) Become WAY too successful...sounds about right


----------



## Skanky (Mar 18, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That's the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 18, 2011)

1-Tried relistening to this. Got to 43 sec.

2-I just realised she majorly insulted The Cure in the opening, now I'm really pissed.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 19, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


>




I loved that. I think it's hilarious when she reads off the comments...I think she gets a chuckle out of them deep down inside herself....haha great stuff.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 19, 2011)

HAHAHAHHAHHHAHAAHAhAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHHAHAHHASAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAAHAhAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHHAHAHHASAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAAHAhAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHHAHAHHASAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAAHAhAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHHAHAHHASAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

Her reading the comments to her and asking her what the worst one she's heard is the best.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhOe47H6RDw
Anyone?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


>




She's like a young Penelope Cruz... 

"Have you cried at all?"


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 19, 2011)

ok she's in key really,but her nasal technique is horrible.i'm starting to feel sorry for her,cause she's surrounded by idiots,including the centre (Rebecca Black,Rebecca Black)


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 19, 2011)

At least we can be happy in knowing that the attention she's getting is only short lived. I feel sorry for her because that song is terrible, she didn't write it but people have pushed her into doing it.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 19, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


>




December 21st,2012: Rebecca Black and Justin Bieber do a duet together


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 19, 2011)

The best comment read out in that video has to be "Friday is the worst song I've ever heard in my entire life... Even deaf people are complaining!"


----------



## Double A (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 19, 2011)

All the comments on the video are marked as spam


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 19, 2011)

GERMAN ON THE HIGHWAY!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 19, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


>




Ok I admit shes pretty hot. Very strong willed.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 19, 2011)

Even in the interview, it sounds like she's autotuned. 

Until she actually starts singing. I admit, that wasn't bad.


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 19, 2011)

This is epic


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the car full of kids in the beginning is a facial wart and mole fest? Lemmy is offended.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Duelbart (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Mar 20, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


>





Wtf.. that was random!!!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Skanky (Mar 21, 2011)

Holy shit! The return of Bert!


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## -42- (Mar 21, 2011)

Definitive proof that there is a god. 

And he hates us.


----------



## pero (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 23, 2011)

Rebecca Black?... that's so last week, don't you guys know that Jenna Rose is the hottest thing out right now (insert sarcarsm here)


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 25, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Seriously guys? Why are you guys picking (I understand the Friday song itself) on her? We KNOW she didn't do this to herself. She didn't even the write they lyrics for crying out loud (we know this). She probably has no idea what to think. The company (Ark Music Productions) is who did this to her and made her popular or unpopular. Though she may have thought she could sing and what not. Obviously her parents did as well if our sources are correct.
> 
> But seriously? Calling her a "bitch" or judging her appearance and what not. Why? For one she's not even bad looking. She's a cute young girl.
> 
> ...




I agree wholeheartedly. But the song is still complete shit. And flaming her is just too much fun.


----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


>




This is easily the best post on this website in the last year. Maybe ever.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 25, 2011)

Anybody else notice what day it is?


----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2011)

Viernes?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh shit.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have NO clue if this has been posted in here yet, but I actually shit my pants laughing so hard the first time I saw this.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 25, 2011)

Taylor said:


> I have NO clue if this has been posted in here yet, but I actually shit my pants laughing so hard the first time I saw this.




That is the best thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 25, 2011)

Taylor said:


> I have NO clue if this has been posted in here yet, but I actually shit my pants laughing so hard the first time I saw this.




Can't....breath....laughing too hard...


----------



## Gamma362 (Mar 25, 2011)

Taylor said:


> I have NO clue if this has been posted in here yet, but I actually shit my pants laughing so hard the first time I saw this.



it sounds like Christopher Walken is doing the cover


----------



## JamesM (Mar 25, 2011)

That's the idea.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 25, 2011)

Taylor said:


> I have NO clue if this has been posted in here yet, but I actually shit my pants laughing so hard the first time I saw this.




"My hand is a dolphin!"


----------



## Murmel (Mar 25, 2011)

"Everybody's RUSSIAN!"


----------



## GazPots (Mar 25, 2011)

The Walken esque one was fucking hilarious.


Also i see the original Friday vid is at almost 50 million views. 



WTF!


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 25, 2011)

Just found out that Rebecca Black is going to be here in Houston on May 4th. Nothing in this world will keep from being there.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 25, 2011)

I seriously LOL'd a bunch watching this rendition...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 25, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> I seriously LOL'd a bunch watching this rendition...




Snarf snarf!


----------



## groph (Mar 26, 2011)

*Rebecca Black's "Friday" as self aware Marxian social criticism*

by Groph​
Rebecca Black's notorious hit single, "Friday," has sparked a widespread internet outrage. Detractors state that the song lowers the standard of popular music even further, stating sentiments such as "This is the anti- Ke$ha!" or, "Wow. A song worse than Freaxxx by Brokencyde."
While I in no way support the opinion that Black is a talented artist, I do believe that her song serves as a critique of the nature of Westernized consumer culture.

"Friday" opens with a statement regarding the hectic pace of modern life in the West: "Seein everything, the time is going / Tickin' on and on, everybody's rushing." Here, I argue that Black is referring to the "alienation from the self" experienced by the middle class as a result of their wealth and lifestyle, which is driven by the objective of efficiency and profit maximization. Black is clearly aware of the implications of our current-day technocracy in which time is treated as an entity to be compressed; it is an obstacle in the path of capitalist accumulation. Black expresses her lamentations that life washes over us while we are caught in the cycle of wage slavery.

Black is quick to point out her class background. "Kickin' in the front seat, kickin' in the back seat / Gotta make my mind up / Which seat can I take?" The truth is that Black, being an upper class white female, can sit wherever she pleases. The car serves as a metaphor for white privilege. Her friends are all white and are presumably members of the upper middle class as well, if the car is to be taken as evidence of this. Black is clearly aware of the struggles faced by minority groups in the past as she ironically takes the position of a modern day, white Rosa Parks.

In the chorus of "Friday," Black points out the commodification of leisure. "It's Friday, Friday / Gotta get down on Friday." The five day work week is the result of struggles between the working proletariat class and the bourgeois capitalist class. The weekend, and by extension the popular significance of Friday is a direct result of class struggle. Black argues that the capitalist system has seized the weekend from the working class, transforming their leisure time into a commodity to be bought and sold, in this case in the city, where young people engage in the manufactured "tradition" of consuming brand-name alcoholic drinks and experience a paradoxical solidarity, which alienates just as it brings together. "Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend, weekend" further illustrates my point as Black posits that the "weekend" is a shared tradition which has been invaded by the capitalist class. who transformed it into a commodification of experience. "I don't want this weekend to end" is clearly an invitation for rebellion, with socialist implications. Rather than adopt the traditional definition of the "weekend," ie. Saturday and Sunday, Black is referring to a state of worker-driven revolution in which the proletariat liberate themselves from the chains of consumerism-driven capitalism and bourgeois oppression.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 26, 2011)

groph said:


> *Rebecca Black's "Friday" as self aware Marxian social criticism*
> 
> by Groph​
> Rebecca Black's notorious hit single, "Friday," has sparked a widespread internet outrage. Detractors state that the song lowers the standard of popular music even further, stating sentiments such as "This is the anti- Ke$ha!" or, "Wow. A song worse than Freaxxx by Brokencyde."
> ...


----------



## leandroab (Mar 27, 2011)

Just to let you guys know... She made 1 million with that crap.

SHE is the retard loser? 


EDIT:

Watch it with captions !


----------



## Malkav (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay as crap as Friday is, I really don't see the big deal...Musically it's pretty much on par with Ke$ha and Rianna and Britney Spears and all that other retarded flavour of the week crap, it just lacks the production budget that these other big stars have...

As for the lyrics being so retarded, I really don't see how they're much worse than any of the other MTV stars either...I mean come one, "we can stand under my umbrella -Ella - Ella -EY -Ey -EY under my umbrella - ella - ella - ey..." 

Now she's just laughing all the way to the bank, or at least Ark Music is cause everybody's out rage has actually managed to pull her some decent figures...I see no difference between this pop or any other pop that exists...It's all just mindless unoriginal drivel, simply not worth the effort to combat...


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy said:


> This is easily the best post on this website in the last year. Maybe ever.



This Forum deserved it,It had it coming, it was only a matter of time.

I was just the lucky messenger to deliver such a beautiful message....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2011)

groph said:


> *Rebecca Black's "Friday" as self aware Marxian social criticism*
> 
> by Groph​
> Rebecca Black's notorious hit single, "Friday," has sparked a widespread internet outrage. Detractors state that the song lowers the standard of popular music even further, stating sentiments such as "This is the anti- Ke$ha!" or, "Wow. A song worse than Freaxxx by Brokencyde."
> ...





Randy said:


> This is easily the best post on this website in the last year. Maybe ever.



groph now owns everyone. Make groph admin. Not of SS.org - OF THE INTERNET.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 28, 2011)

Groph's post treads the line between worrying and awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Groph's post treads the line between pure awesome and pure awesome.



Fixed that up for ya there Rossy.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 28, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Fixed that up for ya there Rossy.



Awesome awesome?


----------



## GazPots (Mar 28, 2011)

No fucking way did she make a million from that song.


If she has i'll eat my own face.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2011)

GazPots said:


> No fucking way did she make a million from that song.
> 
> 
> If she has i'll eat my own face.



Friday (Rebecca Black song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 28, 2011)

Scottish man eats his own face, story at 11.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 28, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Scottish man eats his own face, story at 11.








oh and some grumpy bearded guy with an accent and a camera does not approve of all this talk of Friday


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 28, 2011)

74n4LL0 said:


>



If I could rep this infinity times, I would.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 28, 2011)

OH MY GOD GUYS, only four more days till FRIDAY!


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 28, 2011)

wait...I don't remember what yesterday was?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 28, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> oh and some grumpy bearded guy with an accent and a camera does not approve of all this talk of Friday



He's kind of right. I seem to have stopped caring about this.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 28, 2011)

This thread has become like Cher and Dick Clark and George Hamilton...





































it refuses to die


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 28, 2011)

Regardless of her media coverage and general memage, Rebecca Black's Friday will always be the best piece of mainstream music I'll remember from 2000-2011.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 28, 2011)

So, is Gazpots gonna make a video of the aforementioned face eating?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2011)

Fuck this thread, we need a new bit to chomp on.

I have no idea what shono is or why someone thinks they can eat their own face all I know is that with every passing second I spend on the internet I agree more and more with that grumpy, over-serious, overweight Amsterdam Infidel dude.


----------



## groph (Mar 28, 2011)

You guys = <3

Maybe I'll do one about Freaxxx sometime.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 28, 2011)

If you thought Jenna Rose's "My Jeans" was an affront to all that is good in life, you'll _love_ this!


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 28, 2011)

^ O.M.G. Go get Randy. It's fucking urgent!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 28, 2011)

SpottedBeaver said:


> ^ O.M.G. Go get Randy. It's fucking urgent!



New avatar time methinks!


----------



## leandroab (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## MFB (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure as Ark Music Factory's singles come outp, the statutory rape statistics will be going up at a steady pace as well


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 29, 2011)

MFB said:


> I'm pretty sure as Ark Music Factory's singles come outp, the statutory rape statistics will be going up at a steady pace as well



I do believe you are right, because apparently Ark has a knack for making 13-year-olds look legal.....as evidenced by the disturbing lust for Rebecca Black


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 29, 2011)

I was part of a 6 part harmony + ukelele jam of this today. As impossible as it it to surpass the epicness of the original, I think we came close.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 29, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I was part of a 6 part harmony + ukelele jam of this today. As impossible as it it to surpass the epicness of the original, I think we came close.



And you didn't catch video of it?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 29, 2011)

There was footage taken but I don't know where it is or whether it will make the interwebs.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 29, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If you thought Jenna Rose's "My Jeans" was an affront to all that is good in life, you'll _love_ this!




I now have no choice, I have to post this video:


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 29, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> There was footage taken but I don't know where it is or whether it will make the interwebs.



It better.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 29, 2011)

GazPots said:


> No fucking way did she make a million from that song.
> 
> 
> If she has i'll eat my own face.





Scar Symmetry said:


> Friday (Rebecca Black song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Guitarman700 said:


> Scottish man eats his own face, story at 11.




Perhaps i'm having a retard moment or not, but doesn't the wiki article disprove the 1 million made remark?




> Forbes originally estimated that as of that date, Black and Ark Music had received "easily" more than $1 million from iTunes Store sales, and $20,000 more from YouTube's revenue-sharing program.[44] However, the *iTunes Store sales estimate was shown to be incorrect*, with Billboard estimating sales of approximately 43,000 copies, *roughly equivalent to $26,700 in royalties*



When it says "royalties", I presume it's referring to itunes royalties? $26k's a bit short of a million 


Music - News - Rebecca Black makes a million dollars? - Digital Spy


Until it's official my face is staying right where it is.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 30, 2011)

only a few more days


----------



## Tree (Mar 30, 2011)

Apparently Mr. Stephen Colbert is to sing this song 
Unless I completely misinterpreted that segment of the show...

Either way, I would love to see that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 30, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Perhaps i'm having a retard moment or not, but doesn't the wiki article disprove the 1 million made remark?



Yes, which is exactly why I posted it


----------



## synrgy (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to bump this, and also sorry if this is a repost, but I'm not about to read through this thread.. Anyway, thought this was worth sharing..


----------



## synrgy (Mar 30, 2011)

bump #2. Worth it though, I think:


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 30, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Sorry to bump this, and also sorry if this is a repost, but I'm not about to read through this thread.. Anyway, thought this was worth sharing..



I get by with a little help from my friends........


I see my friends kickin' in the front seat.........


----------



## GazPots (Mar 30, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yes, which is exactly why I posted it



DOH!


----------



## Skanky (Apr 2, 2011)

The bump to end all bumps


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 2, 2011)

Skanky said:


> The bump to end all bumps




Oh god...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 2, 2011)

^^A version that's actually listenable? 
Holy shit.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy shit.. that hell versioon is fucking sweet!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't believe I held off hearing the original version for so long. Curiosity finally got the better of me and I clicked play.

I want to die now.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 3, 2011)

Walking along Sherbrooke street yesterday, amidst the the cars backed up at a red light, there was a BMW full of rich 18-22 year-old girls with gigantic sun glasses. The windows were down - every single one - and they were _blasting_ this song, having the lamest-in-the-world dance party in their car. Their sense of irony (or perhaps even genuine enjoyment of this whole musical debacle? ) almost took my knees out from under me, leaving me a crumpled, sobbing heap of a man on the sidewalk. There's not a single ounce of faith in humanity left inside this body of mine


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 3, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Walking along Sherbrooke street yesterday, amidst the the cars backed up at a red light, there was a BMW full of rich 18-22 year-old girls with gigantic sun glasses. The windows were down - every single one - and they were _blasting_ this song, having the lamest-in-the-world dance party in their car. Their sense of irony (or perhaps even genuine enjoyment of this whole musical debacle? ) almost took my knees out from under me, leaving me a crumpled, sobbing heap of a man on the sidewalk. There's not a single ounce of faith in humanity left inside this body of mine



This is why I make and carry my own grenades.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 3, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Back story;
> 
> Who the Hell Made Rebecca Black's 'Friday' Video? | City Sound Inertia



Haha, I know the guy who wrote that article. I just tuned in to this thread a little late but Im gonna express my personal feelings on it. Wow this song is a pile of heaping disease infested shit! We can blame the likes of Simon Cowell and Nick Jonas for even recognizing it publicly. The lyrics are so adolescent its pissing me off that it even exists. I can see this song actually being popular with 6 year olds and non english speaking people. The auto tune is the most fake thing in music today, and dont even get me started on the video. The kids in the video are like 13 years old yet they have expensive new cars and talk about partying like they are much older than they are. The lyrics talk about the most stupid details you could ever talk about. Its like me singing about what Im doing right now "Im eating toast...toast....toast...and the color is brown....brown...brown....and I put butter on it and guess what? Im chewing the toast...toast....toast....". So Rolling Stone called it an unintentional parody of modern rock music and thats pretty much it. What really makes Rebecca Black worthy of all the negativity aside from her video, is that rather than admit that its actually a pretty lame song even in a slight way, she believes its a good song and says basically that it deserves to be popular and that their really isnt anything about it that should be made fun of. That proves how stupid she really is. And "we so excited"? she forgot the word "are"! Why is she speaking ebonics? The english language should be very depressed and afraid right now.


----------



## Van (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god.


----------



## simulclass83 (Apr 3, 2011)

I only made it halfway through :O


----------



## Daiephir (Apr 3, 2011)

Nightmares ... I has them now  *loads 12 gauge just in case*


----------



## Necris (Apr 3, 2011)

Repost, but that was almost tolerable.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2011)

0:27 she looks like Fergie.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 0:27 she looks like Fergie.







This is like a fucking Apex Twin video... Creepy as fuck


----------



## klutvott (Apr 3, 2011)

That was creepy. I'm actually going to watch the original just to get this out of my head.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## littlephil (Apr 3, 2011)

^


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 4, 2011)

Treeunit212 said:


>



OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## Skanky (Apr 4, 2011)

Van said:


> Oh god.





Seriously? I just posted that only 8 posts up ^


----------



## synrgy (Apr 5, 2011)

Let the lampooning continue!

Hulu - Late Night with Jimmy Fallon: Stephen Colbert Sings "Friday" With the Roots


----------



## MFB (Apr 5, 2011)

I enjoyed that version more than I should have


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 5, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Let the lampooning continue!
> 
> Hulu - Late Night with Jimmy Fallon: Stephen Colbert Sings "Friday" With the Roots


----------



## Variant (Apr 5, 2011)

*This whole phenomenon at this point can be summed up right here:*


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 5, 2011)

Variant said:


> *This whole phenomenon at this point can be summed up right here:*




Today it is Friday...&#65279; tomorrow is Friday, and Friday comes afterward.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 5, 2011)

Awww no, they took it down 
The Hell version is awesome


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Awww no, they took it down
> The Hell version is awesome



there


edit: I saved it in full HD because this version is awesome


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 7, 2011)

That is so fucking terrifying.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 7, 2011)

YouTube - Rebecca Black talking about the meaning of "Friday"
She's gotta be trollin


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 7, 2011)

YouTube - Rebecca Black talking about the meaning of "Friday"
if the link is a bit off


----------



## -42- (Apr 7, 2011)

Supposedly she put this together as a joke.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 7, 2011)

She didn't put it together, from what I gatehr, her (or her parents) paid Ark Music to make a video, and write the lyrics. Her input would have been very minimal.


----------



## -42- (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not talking about the song, I'm referring to the interview.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, my mistake. I'll have to watch the interview when I get home, and hopefully laugh uncontrollably.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Some local friends put this together

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpmbQIyAsfs

Edit: why is it just a link and not the actual video?


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 7, 2011)

She is so unconvincing. But this is hilarious.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 8, 2011)

My favorite line in interview: Rebecca asked, "Do I have to spell it out for you?"


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 8, 2011)

good on her for taking the piss out of herself. this rocks


----------



## Zenerith (Apr 8, 2011)

"gotta have cereal" 
"that line is about consuminirism"
"i GOTTA have my ball, i GOTTA have my cereal"

i love how they added that piano music to the background to make it more dramatic 
sorry my bad english


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 8, 2011)

"people just dont get it"....

.....yes, I dont get it.


EDIT:
I just realized:
The song is basically just as bad (worse) as country. Country artists just talk about how their day is and how they are having fun.


----------



## georg_f (Apr 8, 2011)

brilliant, she is also a comedian apparently... so so so multitalented


the song isn't her fault actually, so we should rather make fun of the dude who wrote the song. I mean if a teenage girl writes such a song it's understandable, but an adult writing such lyrics... there is no excuse!!


----------



## liamliam666 (Apr 8, 2011)

This has to be the best trolling ever...firts the song, then the acoustic set, now this.


Im In Love <3


----------



## DLG (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## ugg im kyle (Apr 8, 2011)

I just never liked his character, uncle Joey.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 8, 2011)

liamliam666 said:


> This has to be the best trolling ever...firts the song, then the acoustic set, now this.
> 
> 
> Im In Love <3


 
There... is... an acoustic set? Must... see... now.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Apr 8, 2011)

Not this shit again! What's wrong with you guys?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 8, 2011)

My bullshit-ometer has never been going of more than it is now.

Its kind of annoying.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 8, 2011)

Video's down damn it.They even put down the "Rebbecca Black in Hell" parody video.Damn you ark records for depriving the lolz!


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 8, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> There... is... an acoustic set? Must... see... now.


this, please.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 8, 2011)

found the vid on another site
The Meaning Behind Friday Video


----------



## MFB (Apr 9, 2011)

Good lord, it looks like the "Me Gusta" meme


----------



## -42- (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread has 333 likes.

Rebecca Black is now 50% pure evil.


----------



## yidcorer (Apr 9, 2011)

She she so so so funny


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 9, 2011)

Even if that's the hidden meaning,she doesn't act in the clip like she feels it.They just told her to say this bullshit.

+1 for mentioning Tori Amos,however i think it's hard for an artsy minded girl NOT to be influenced by amos,although clearly it's not the case here.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2011)

Hahaha you guys are too gullible. That's not Rebecca Black.

The fact that the video originated on Funny or Die should've been the giveaway


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 9, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Hahaha you guys are too gullible. That's not Rebecca Black.
> 
> The fact that the video originated on Funny or Die should've been the giveaway



But she looks like her what the fuck?


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 9, 2011)

74n4LL0 said:


> there
> 
> 
> edit: I saved it in full HD because this version is awesome




That sounds awesome


----------



## hxcdeathcore (Apr 9, 2011)

Hence why they took it off of YouTube. It's not Rebecca Black.


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 10, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> found the vid on another site
> The Meaning Behind Friday Video



Thanks for the introduction to that website
that vid is hilarious,seriously..
people saying its not her in the vid..is that tru?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> Thanks for the introduction to that website
> that vid is hilarious,seriously..
> people saying its not her in the vid..is that tru?



I guarantee you that it's not her, it's more than obvious to me.


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 10, 2011)

that sux 
cool vid tho


----------



## lookralphsbak (Apr 10, 2011)

REAL MEANING BEHIND FRIDAY


----------



## Nile (Apr 10, 2011)

^ 





Retarded...


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Apr 10, 2011)

OMG... I seriously doubt that much thought went into the song and the video. Overanalyzing much?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 10, 2011)

Even though I'm certain that person is joking, I hope they seek help.


----------



## MetalMyke (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzfQwXEqYaI

Win.


----------



## DrSmaggs (Apr 11, 2011)

They forgot to mention that they paid Daniel Tosh to "discover" her shitty video online.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 11, 2011)

DrSmaggs said:


> They forgot to mention that they paid Daniel Tosh to "discover" her shitty video online.


 
Wha-huh?


----------



## Hallic (Apr 11, 2011)

my hand is a dolphine! GOLD


----------



## Sofos (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2011)

So many things wrong with this it would be impossible to list them all.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 20, 2011)

FRIDAY FTMFW!!!


----------



## Double A (Apr 20, 2011)

God damn. This is what life is all about!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 20, 2011)

i'll just leave this right here...


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 20, 2011)

First people hate Bieber, now people hate Black.
Something tells me hating on this is just a fad and people feel like they need to fit in.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome...reposting this one to my facebook friends that hate ICP as much as I do.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Apr 20, 2011)

"But you have to admit....FACTUALLY ACCURATE"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> First people hate Bieber, now people hate Black.
> Something tells me hating on this is just a fad and people feel like they need to fit in.


 
True... But I really do have a strong distaste for that Friday song. The ppl that actively hate (and create thread after thread about it)--I think--are just closet fans.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 20, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> True... But I really do have a strong distaste for that Friday song. The ppl that actively hate (and create thread after thread about it)--I think--are just closet fans.



 I have more than an extreme distaste for ICP so I was glad to see this.


----------



## DLG (Apr 20, 2011)

that ICP song is the best thing ever.


----------



## fredw138 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I have more than an extreme distaste for ICP so I was glad to see this.



Yeah. Most groups that I don't like I can at least tolerate as "differences in personal taste." Not ICP. There's no excuse for liking them. None.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Mordacain (Apr 20, 2011)

fredw138 said:


> Yeah. Most groups that I don't like I can at least tolerate as "differences in personal taste." Not ICP. There's no excuse for liking them. None.



The only thing I can thank them for is for unconsciously and indirectly creating some of the best memes on the internet from the magnets verse.

I think I still have a dent in my forward from the epic facepalm I gave myself when I heard "Miracles."


----------



## fredw138 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> The only thing I can thank them for is for unconsciously and indirectly creating some of the best memes on the internet from the magnets verse.
> 
> I think I still have a dent in my forward from the epic facepalm I gave myself when I heard "Miracles."



I think the most lollerful part of "Miracles" for me is that I'm a plasma physicist working with geomagnetism. So I'm a "scientist" who could explain to Shaggy 2 Dope exactly how fuckin' magnets work. Too bad I'm a lyin' motha fucka.


----------



## DLG (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2011)

Speaking of ICP:


----------



## leandroab (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is why the Internet was created.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## BrainArt (Apr 20, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i'll just leave this right here...




 I like this man. It doesn't surprise me that it's an Australian wearing that shirt, either.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)

Double post worthy:


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 21, 2011)

Goddamn fridays. Easter means working late because we got shit to ship out in time.


----------

